
Coq 8.11.0 released, featuring new Ltac2 tactic language - TheAsprngHacker
https://github.com/coq/coq/releases/tag/V8.11.0
======
TheAsprngHacker
Ltac2 in the documentation:
[https://coq.inria.fr/distrib/current/refman/proof-
engine/lta...](https://coq.inria.fr/distrib/current/refman/proof-
engine/ltac2.html)

